# Trend



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

First time I opened a thread - Be gentle...

I've been closely following eBay for prices on GTO's and I've noticed something recently. About 7 NEW 2005 GTO's were posted about 10 to 15 days ago. Only one listing received ANY bids at all. So 7 new 05's sat on eBay for almost 2 weeks with very limited bidding. 

Question:
Do you guys/gals think this could be the start of the trend of the 05's sitting on lots OR Is it just too soon to tell? 

I feel like this COULD be the start of a trend. I just don't think they changed the 05 enough for people to start rushing out and buying these.

I can't wait till January 06.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it's cause they want too much and you can get better deals localy! I bought mine 600 miles away and they've gone through 4 or 5 already, the only dealer within 100 miles of me got one and sold it the same day. The funny thing is up here they don't usually sell cars like that during this time of year, I'll be interested to see what happens in the spring!!


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow 150 people read this but didn't say nuthin'.

I talked to a Pont. dealer today and he told me about a blue 04 automatic(no thanks) with 216 miles on it. He wants 25k. not THAT bad of a price but ...

Also I asked him about the 05 and what would happen this year ....he thinks the same discounting won't happen. I think he wanted to sell an 04... :lol: 

It may not happen as bad and maybe later in the year...but I think it will. Dealers around here don't even have the 05 yet.


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

It's way too early to tell right now. By mid summer you maybe will be able to discern a trend or trends in buying or prices.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> Wow 150 people read this but didn't say nuthin'.
> 
> I talked to a Pont. dealer today and he told me about a blue 04 automatic(no thanks) with 216 miles on it. He wants 25k. not THAT bad of a price but ...
> 
> ...


did it have blue leather ? if so I would be interested.

most people who really want the car will buy it pretty soon. I think GM has another debacle on its hands, especially since they will be taking orders for the 2006s in May-June. That means they will have to sell 11,500+ cars in the 7 months. & then winter will be right around the corner. Goodluck GM.

BTW 1000+ 2004 GTOs are still sitting around being hoarded like gold by these stealers


----------



## jak112460 (Jan 13, 2005)

The reason they are not selling the '05's on Ebay is because the dealers are asking too much when you can buy a '04 for $9,000 less. Lets face facts, these cars are being bought as cheap muscle cars and once you hit $30,000 you are in different car territory. At $26,000 the GTO is a great muscle car buy. Over $30,000 you hit 350Z territory which is a better looking car. Our cars are woth modding when we can get them cheap.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

vrb747 said:


> did it have blue leather ? if so I would be interested.
> 
> most people who really want the car will buy it pretty soon. I think GM has another debacle on its hands, especially since they will be taking orders for the 2006s in May-June. That means they will have to sell 11,500+ cars in the 7 months. & then winter will be right around the corner. Goodluck GM.
> 
> BTW 1000+ 2004 GTOs are still sitting around being hoarded like gold by these stealers



I didn't ask if it had the blue leather, which I like also....the car is in West Hartford Ct. Kinda far for you. 

I agree...in addition the 05's aren't out in mass STILL yet. It's like it doesn't matter they only made 12k. I'll be looking deep in November or Jan06. 
Make mine a red on red 6 speed please


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

jak112460 said:


> The reason they are not selling the '05's on Ebay is because the dealers are asking too much when you can buy a '04 for $9,000 less. Lets face facts, these cars are being bought as cheap muscle cars and once you hit $30,000 you are in different car territory. At $26,000 the GTO is a great muscle car buy. Over $30,000 you hit 350Z territory which is a better looking car. Our cars are woth modding when we can get them cheap.



I totaly agree, this is a kick ass car if and when you get in the mid to low 20's. The Z is a nice car, refined, solid. I sat in one once and the belt line was very high. I'm a small guy and I couldn't get my arm on the door edge comfortably(sp). IMO for 30 and over the newest EVO is nice. Leather, sunroof, 280ish foot lbs T. Not bad...not to mention unreal cornering ability.

I digress, yea the price on those 05's did start high. Like you said 9k less really doesn't get you much less of a GTO. Again, just not THAT big a difference. 50hp, hood, brakes, and 2 pipes just not enough.


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

I just did a search on Buypower and there are still 40 '04 GTO's within 250 miles of Atlanta, and 50 '05's in the metro area. I can smell big rebates again this year....


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

jak112460 said:


> The reason they are not selling the '05's on Ebay is because the dealers are asking too much when you can buy a '04 for $9,000 less. Lets face facts, these cars are being bought as cheap muscle cars and once you hit $30,000 you are in different car territory. At $26,000 the GTO is a great muscle car buy. Over $30,000 you hit 350Z territory which is a better looking car. Our cars are woth modding when we can get them cheap.


Yeah but the Z is too slow. Wann nice car that looks even better and handles bettwr, go with the G35 coupe!


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

speedfrk said:


> I just did a search on Buypower and there are still 40 '04 GTO's within 250 miles of Atlanta, and 50 '05's in the metro area. I can smell big rebates again this year....


My local dealer, 100 miles south of ATL has 2 05's, one has been there for a month. Both are red on red.


----------



## m8d2run (Feb 1, 2005)

don't worry about how its selling, the gto is one of the best cars gm has produced. I hope not to many by the car because that will be less people i see with the same car I have...... :willy:


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

WS6Vert said:


> Yeah but the Z is too slow. Wann nice car that looks even better and handles bettwr, go with the G35 coupe!


I like that G35, very nice, handling should be very close to the Z, same car basically. I like the redish color with the 18's.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

vrb747 said:


> I think GM has another debacle on its hands, especially since they will be taking orders for the 2006s in May-June. That means they will have to sell 11,500+ cars in the 7 months.


Unless they don't produce an '06 model. They might just rebadge the remainig '05s as '06s while they gear up for the '07 model to be made in the US on a new platform.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I think the 05's will sit just like the 04's, excepting "sold units", and they'll discount earlier than last year. :cheers


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

westell said:


> I think the 05's will sit just like the 04's, excepting "sold units", and they'll discount earlier than last year. :cheers



Dude I really hope so. I see a red on red in my future. or an STI or an EVO. or a.....


----------



## Stealthgto (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is my thought...I am expecting that the 2005 GTO sales will improve by late spring and increase during the summer. The GTO is a fabulous machine. Right now, a cadillac dealer wants to sell me a CTS-V for $53,000 compared to a GTO for $33,690. Both has 400 hp, with one having heated seats and nav and the other one does not. Make mine a GTO!

_"Pontiac the mark of great cars!"_


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

westell said:


> I think the 05's will sit just like the 04's, excepting "sold units", and they'll discount earlier than last year. :cheers


When did the '04s begin to get discounted last year? I'm hoping to get a red on red '05 by late spring, early summer...no discounts that early, huh  ahh well, I'll get it anyway...I really want this car for the summer and if I have to pay more for it, so be it.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Stealthgto said:


> Here is my thought...I am expecting that the 2005 GTO sales will improve by late spring and increase during the summer. The GTO is a fabulous machine. Right now, a cadillac dealer wants to sell me a CTS-V for $53,000 compared to a GTO for $33,690. Both has 400 hp, with one having heated seats and nav and the other one does not. Make mine a GTO!
> 
> _"Pontiac the mark of great cars!"_


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=43903&item=4528131219&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> When did the '04s begin to get discounted last year? .


I think they started having discounts in August.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea I'd be willing to wait that long or longer for an 05.

funny...I was just talking to the wife and I was bitching about how my car forces you to have the AC on when doing air to the top of the dash and feet. Also I can't choose recurc when using the AC....so she goes "God just get rid of that car......." I was like.....ok. Umm.....huh?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> When did the '04s begin to get discounted last year? I'm hoping to get a red on red '05 by late spring, early summer...no discounts that early, huh  ahh well, I'll get it anyway...I really want this car for the summer and if I have to pay more for it, so be it.


If you and another say 10,000 people do that, they will not have to discount them ever.

the key is for about 15,000 potential purchasers to boycott the dealers until say october or november. then GM will have no choice but to discount the car. the only problem is if 15000 people boycott, and they lower the price, another 3000 people will decide to get one for the heck of it. then there will be 18000 people chasing like 12000 cars, and the dealers will mark up the price, which will chase like 13000 people away, which will make GM increase the discount, which will then lure say another 5000 people, which will.... you get the idea. Just boycott the dealer until they are practically giving them away like they did in december. :willy:


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Tom said:


> If you and another say 10,000 people do that, they will not have to discount them ever.
> 
> the key is for about 15,000 potential purchasers to boycott the dealers until say october or november. then GM will have no choice but to discount the car. the only problem is if 15000 people boycott, and they lower the price, another 3000 people will decide to get one for the heck of it. then there will be 18000 people chasing like 12000 cars, and the dealers will mark up the price, which will chase like 13000 people away, which will make GM increase the discount, which will then lure say another 5000 people, which will.... you get the idea. Just boycott the dealer until they are practically giving them away like they did in december. :willy:


Yes I'm praying to the GTO God's for this.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

speedfrk said:


> I just did a search on Buypower and there are still 40 '04 GTO's within 250 miles of Atlanta, and 50 '05's in the metro area. I can smell big rebates again this year....


How did you come up with the numbers? When I search on gmbuypower.com, it limits the search to 25 cars...


----------

